# Going back to work after my dog died



## Michelle doggy mummy (Oct 12, 2019)

I have posted on here yesterday about my dog being put to sleep on Thursday. On top of the grief I am going through I am worrying what reception I get from work. My husband called my line manager on Thursday morning to explain about our dog that she had been diagnosis with lung and brain cancer the day before and her having a fit at 4am and we was waiting for the vet to come rhat day so I wouldn't be in. As you can imagine I was a state that's why my husband called him. My line manager said only 3 words to my husband which was hello and OK ok and hung up on my husband. On Thursday night I decided to text my line manager to keep him in the loop about what horrific day we had and that our beloved girl had passed. He didn't even bother to reply to say OK take care or nothing this upset me immensely, as my husband had support from his boss and finance managers etc sending love and sorries. I am back at work tomorrow and I am panicking thinking I'm going to get into trouble for being off with my girl. The manager is back tomorrow and I'm hoping she is OK with me. My husband is so annoyed with my work as he is a manager and can't believe I was treated like this. I work in support and care so you would think I would get some empathy!


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Some folks aren't good on the phone, but ok in person. I hope she's one of those! 

If not and she says something to upset you it might be worth talking to HR, after you've had a chance to calm down.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Return to your job as normal. Sadly, not everyone understands about pets and how much a part of our families they are. It won't be your place to educate your manager. Just go to work and do your job.

Do you have personal time (sometimes called benefit time)? That is what your time off should be applied to, that, or vacation (holiday) time. If you don't have any "benefit" time you will have to take the loss in pay for the days you were out.

That is really the only part that will need to be discussed. You did not just not show up after all, they were informed of your absence in advance.

I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. Allow yourself to grieve. xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss.
The attitude of your manager is appalling.
Any chance to talk to your HR to take time off?

Or simply get an appointment with your GP and tell them how upset and traumatised you are, you might get sick leave for a few days to grieve.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss 

Maybe she just didn’t know what to say?


----------

